# Doing something different this year for halloween



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, for halloween this year i decided to dress as a girl with a couple of friend (who are female) just for fun and to mess around a bit. Anyways, i dont really know what to be, and i also dont want to invest too much into this as it is kinda a one time deal. Anyways, these seem to be the costumes that they would consider the most fun/amusing:

Disney Characters (Alice in wonderland, princesses etc.)
French maids
Ballerinas
Schoolgirl
Cheerleaders
Hookers/Sailors
Playboy Bunnies

Since ill be amongst friends embarassment isn't that big of a deal or anything like that. The favorites do seem to be Disney, Bunny or Hooker (we're in college if that matters). I said I'll just go along with whatever and try to have fun with it as much as I can. I was wondering if I can get some links for this stuff though, or other recommendations such as what other things to wear (heels, wig, makeup, tights). Any other recommendations are welcome too, thank you!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Got clothing from thrift stores along with a large purse. Got a Martha Stewart wig and went as The Domestic Diva.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The long skirt covered any leg problems but got a pair of pumps. Makeup was minimal since Martha does not overdue makeup.

See my Matha picture album for other Martha outfits.

This is me in my favorite Martha outfit.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Good luck!

TC


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks! I appreciate the response, ordinarily this would be great but it seems like I am definitely going to have leg problems, as the costume is officially a playboy bunny -.-. It's a good thing I'm not self conscious. Any advice for that outfit would be great...I basically need ideas for:

What type of costume (it'll be a leotard/bathing suit type one, but color design etc.)
Tights (stockings, fishnets, thigh high ones)
Shoes (they have to be high heels, and I said I'll match theirs, so approx. 6 inches is probably right)
Wig (color, type etc.)
Makeup (same thing, colors, types, etc.)

Any other accesories too, like gloves of something to give a "womanly" shape under the costume would be helpful. And, honestly, what on earth do you wear for underwear or anything like that for a bunny costume...

Thanks!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

These are the shortest skirts I have worn for my Martha character.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


For legs I used flesh colored or black support hose.support hose.

For underwear I used panties ( or my own underweatr). For the longer skirts I used a petticoat.

For a bunny outfit? Have not been there before. I assume panties. I would assume that you would use pantyhose and would probably have to shave your legs.

That is why for Martha I usually use long skirts or pants.

For my Granny Lou, Charley's Aunt, The Grande Aunte and The Spinster Lady in Red characters, I use a floor length hoop skirt supported by a 115" hooped petticoat. For my Duchess outfit I use a floor length gown with a train.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


As you can see, I sort of choose costumes that "protect" my legs.

But you don't have a choice.

Just check out pictures for jewelry and makeup if you want to be as realistic as possible.

6" heels! Good luck.

Hope this is helpful.

TC


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

I wish my costume was that covered up...this is closer to what mine is like:
http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/playboy-club-bunnies-520.jpg
So I would imagine shaved legs might be a necessity. And who knows how uncomfortable this is going to be for a night...but we'll see.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

I may be speaking out of turn here seeing as I'm a girl anyway but a bikini wax may also be in order! You're very brave, wear support tights(hose) and practice wearing the heels though as you don't want to end up getting hurt, something like a platform kinky boot may be safer and easier than stilletto type heels, you should be able to hire some from a fancy dress shop. Just wear mens briefs(slips?) rather than shorts, that should keep you in your costume along with the tights(hose) Good luck.


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

While I doubt I would go out and get a bikini wax (ouuuchhhh) it does seem like shaving is a necessity here. And thanks, haha, I'm kinda scared seeing what I might have to wear now though. I would agree about the boots, but I did say I'd go with the legit heels (like: http://www.amiclubwear.com/shoes-heels-hb-dayle-7blackptpu.html) 
How would mens briefs fit under that costume? haha, it would be great if that could work...


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

men's small briefs or a posing pouch, although that may not keep you secure. LOL!! You definitely need to practice in those heels and go easy with the razor!


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Men's tanga briefs or thong(g string) should do it, although you may have to pull the briefs up rather high!


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

http://www.clothestopose.co.uk/ekmps/shops/clarke/images/mens-tanga-brief-black-433-p.jpg


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh boy...well, its better than women's underwear...i guess. It's going to take FOREVER to learn how to walk in those, and yes hopefully thatll hold everything. Any advice for anything else? Heel walking would probably be the scariest part..haha./


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I think the hair coming out through your hose would be quite funny and of course hairy underarms. One of the girls should dress ike Hef.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Drag Queen tip #5:

Wear several pairs of support hose to cover up the legs & hold things in. 

Don't do stilettos, they'll kill you. Do a shoe with a platform under the toe AND heel but DO practice wearing them & walking in them.

THIS is not what you want, THIS is a 6" heel:









This would work better









The platform under the toe makes the heel height a little more wearable. It reduces that angle your foot will be forced into. You basically walk on your tiptoes in heels but it's easier to do it in wedges. All your weight won't be forced on to the balls of your feet.

And if all else fails, google some drag queen tips.


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Good call, haha, I didn't consider using more than one pair of tights. I will be doing stilettos, but i am getting some with a platform. 

I.E. not this: http://www.orientvisual.com/6inchforever/gallery/customer/6ihf_blue12abcp.jpg

But more like this: https://heels4less.com/item_images/covergirl609group.jpg

Although not those ones exactly. Is there anything specific to do to practice in them?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG, just looking at that first pair makes my feet hurt!

Just walk. Carpet is more difficult because of the padding so be careful things don't get stuck, same for any dirt or grass. Tiptoes, it's all about walking on the balls of your feet. Plus those platforms will be heavy so practice will be key. If you get chunkier heels you can put some of the weight on your heels but the majority will go to the front. 

Here's a good tutorial:





And another funny, yet useful one with real men walking in heels


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Seriously, I don't think those shoes were at all meant for walking. I also didn't think there were legitimate tutorials on this stuff...it SEEMS simple, haha, walk heel toe, straight line and take a lot of short steps. Doing it might be very different, and I don't think I'll be doing a "strut" haha. Thanks though! 
And i just checked with actual costumes, any opinions on which one? I have no idea since all will be equally difficult/embarassing, haha.
http://www.girlsclothingdirect.com/wp-content/uploads/BunnyCostume1.jpg
http://www.chelseasofnewyork.com/v/vspfiles/assets/images/pink_sequin_bunny_costume_w.jpg
http://image.cosplayfu.com/b/Bunny-Costume-(12).jpg
http://www.udreamycostumes.com/images/sexy/8555.jpg
http://img.costumecraze.com/images/vendors/leg/83812-Bombshell-Bunny-Costume-large.jpg
http://www.bunnyblab.com/uploaded_images/sexy_bunny_costume-774243.jpg
http://www.costumekingdom.com/images/Product/medium/18118.jpg
http://www.malltop1.com/UpLoad/Pro_Images_02/pic_TuxedoBunny-Costume-M3281_27_43_924.jpg
http://images8.yandy.com/Products/LA-83991-Blk-C2012.jpg

I didn't think there was so much variety when it came to these things...but i guess i was wrong there. Those seem ot be the "best" ones, well, this should be interesting to see which one to use...obviously the dress ones are easier, but also the least realistic. Opinions? Haha, shoot me now


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

This has been my bravest effort so far! Miss Fifi LeFleur



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Good luck with your costume.

TC


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks, I suppose, haha. And in response to off my meds (sorry, forgot to answer ya), one of the girls should be going as hugh, ill kinda be pissed otherwise, and the other girls should be bunnies too. And it would be funny, also scarring, to look hairy underneath it all, I think ill wear long gloves to prevent that haha.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice Fifi Costumer! I think I prefer you as Martha though, & I mean that in a good way, you're a good match for her, & I'm sure you prefer her too! 

As for the bunny costumes...some are just...yipes! The Costume Kingdom one looks a little more modest yet still looks like the Bunny, so does the Maltop linked one. The Cosplay one looks too cosplay & not enough Playboy Bunny.


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah....my thoughts exactly...yipes, lol. It's what they wear, i shouldnt be too surprised i suppose.
I do agree with you on those two at least, the only other two I think i would consider are:
http://img.costumecraze.com/images/vendors/leg/83812-Bombshell-Bunny-Costume-large.jpg
http://www.girlsclothingdirect.com/wp-content/uploads/BunnyCostume1.jpg

But the 2 you suggested seem the most "modest" if you can even call it that, lol. Only reason those 2 are ok is because they cover your backside a little bit. Well, guess one of these 4 should be it then...then all of the other things that go with it x_x


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> Nice Fifi Costumer! I think I prefer you as Martha though, & I mean that in a good way, you're a good match for her, & I'm sure you prefer her too!
> 
> Yes I prefer Martha best!
> 
> ...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just a note, if you go with a strapless you'll have to have cleavage of some sort. Either "cutlets" to push stuff up or makeup to create it & if you've got a hairy chest well that will have to go!!

"Cutlets"
http://www.amazon.com/Fashion-Forms-Silicone-Breast-Enhancers/dp/B0001HEW7O

Creating cleavage with makeup
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCCon1QS840


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

This is turning out to be much more work than I thought...haha. I was just going to stuff a bra and hope that was enough to get by, but we'll see. Now I also realize most "bunnies" wear something under the costume too, like a corset or something: http://www.fredericks.com/Waist_Cincher/51162,default,pd.html?cgid=co8&defaultOpt=true&all1=all

This better be all, lol, I'm probably going to be serving drinks (just for humor purposes), so I better be able to breathe in this stuff, and walk all night in those damn shoes, lol.


----------



## BriLake (Jul 16, 2012)

I gotta say it takes guts for a girl to wear that..a guy doing it is insane! Haha, well if you want realism, do one of these:

http://img.costumecraze.com/images/vendors/leg/83812-Bombshell-Bunny-Costume-large.jpg
http://images8.yandy.com/Products/LA-83991-Blk-C2012.jpg

They look closest to the real thing, wear opaque tights underneath, you'll probably need 2 pairs though. Get a blonde wig, wear bright pink lipstick and makeup and a stuff push up bra. And yes, high heels will be necessary:

http://www.amiclubwear.com/shoes-heels-mf-nicholas-4pinkglt.html#

Good luck with that...haha


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

galenjake- for your legs find a dancers supply online or local store and get dancers flesh tone tights they are nice and thick and way more comfortable than wearing 2 pairs, also you should be able to find them for men!


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, I never actually reported back on this, but doing this was a nightmare!!!! It was so uncomfortable for the night (although it ended up happening on 2 nights in 2 different costumes). I ended up dressing in these 2 bunny outfits:

http://www.yandy.com/Playful-Bunny-Costume.php
http://www.crazyforcostumes.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=7890

and then these to go along with it for each:

http://www.legavenue.com/index.php/product/select/681/164

Let me just say, I have no clue how women do it. It's insane! I'm not sure how women tolerate being so revealed all the time...and those shoes, ended up walking in them for 7 hours on the first day, then another 5 on the second. My feet were KILLING me. But, I can say I never took them off and did the whole night in them.

I took a bunch of everyones advice, I ended up wearing 2 pairs of tights (brown and black) to actually give my legs the playboy bunny color. And, Carmilla, I was VERY careful with the razor, and ended up needing to wear a thong underneath all of this since it was the only thing that fit -.-.

I have to say, most interesting Halloween I have ever had, and I hope will ever have. The girls I was with at least had fun with it too, and here's hoping theuy don't think of something else nuts next year. Although they probably will.


----------



## BriLake (Jul 16, 2012)

Glad you had fun!!!!!! And yes we girls do quite a bit to make people happy, haha, now you know how it feels!


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm happy to hear that you did it, and glad you had fun. Of all the costumes I have done over the years, dressing as a woman was by far the most fun costume I have done.

I don't like doing costumes that use a mask. I like to change my looks without a mask, but don't want it obvious who I am, because it is still a costume. Going as a woman makes that kind of easy to achieve that. But, I could never do a bunny costume like you did. Not that I wouldn't do it if I had a body for it though. I want my costumes to look convincing, and someone my size would never be in a bunny costume.

I wish you would have posted actual pictures of the result, instead of just a link to what you wore. You could always block out the face if you're worried about someone knowing you.


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, I posted a little one in my profile. I didn't want any pictures of my face including, but basically it's me in a hoodie with the bunny tail sticking out to show it. Yes, I'm skinny, and that was a wig, of course. But I think showing a part of my butt is enough. Haha.


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know where the picture is. That was better than nothing. With your thin body, I'll bet you looked realistic.

One of your posts said that you shaved your legs too. If you did, why did you feel the need to wear two pairs of tights? If you shaved, one pair of tights, or even just nylons would have looked good. People wear several pairs of tights when they don't shave, and want to hide hair that way.


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

It was actually for realism, and for keeping myself, well, tucked in haha. I guess real bunnies wore 2 pairs of tights, each a different color, to give it its unique shade.


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, I sucked it up and decided to fully share these photos from me as a bunny. The color was more of a purpliish than the camera from the previous picture showed. And yes I was trying to be somewhat silly. This was my day 2 costume.


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow!!!!

Awesome costume. I don't understand why you would not want to post these pics. If you would have just put these up, I would have thought you were a girl in costume. You can so pull off the Mermaid costume this year.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

I would have never have known! Realistic and great!


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

As a guy, those can't be your "natural curves". What did you use to give yourself that figure? Did you use any padding for your hips, or some sort of corset or waist cincher? If not, you sure have a female figure.

Your only "tell" seem to be lack of cleavage, and your hands. But, if these pictures were shown to a group, with no explanation, I would but everyone would say this is a woman in a bunny costume. 

Just awesome looking. With a figure like that, you could go in any female costume you want.


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Well the costume itself has a built in corset, so that already gave the hourglass figure a bit. Then, on top of that, I used this:

http://www.fredericks.com/Waist_Cincher/51162,default,pd.html

I'm actually not using padding, my waist/abdomen is just so sucked in that everything else looks thicker/curvier haha.


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

So, how many guys hit on you, or bought you drinks that night?

It looks like your nails were fairly long. Some nail polish would have been a nice touch. But, other than that, you did good. Looking forward to this years mermaid pictures.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

You remind me of Bella Thorne... here she is in a mermaid costume. Make sure you don't make the bottom too tight!! LOLOLOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f--JRpqymGM

(sorry it's poor quality...)

Here's more... apparently the girl likes mermaids... LOL

http://bellathorneofficial.com/blog/post/red-carpet-to-real-life-channeling-my-inner-mermaid


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

Hahahaha, oh man, I can't even imagine walking around like that all day like she did in the video! Although it did look kinda funny there.


----------



## TomMorison (Jun 22, 2012)

I am a Halloween party maniac. I never miss any Halloween party at any cost. I am a self designer for myself. I make my own Halloween costumes. This year party will going to be a blast as i am making some very unique zombie costumes that have not been made before. Just wait and watch. I am fully prepared to hit the party.


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

wow awesome pics... wouldn't have know'n your a guy... jeezzz i'm jalous of your figure....lol ;-)


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

These pics are crazy! So realistic!


----------

